# Favourite orchid related website?



## quietaustralian (Jul 5, 2011)

Other than Slippertalk, what is your favourite orchid related website?

A couple that I really like are:

Slipperorchids Info 
www.slipperorchids.info 

Phals Net 
French www.phals.net 
English www.phals.net/index_e.html


Mick


----------



## Clark (Jul 5, 2011)

Orchidmall


----------



## tim (Jul 5, 2011)

new horizon orchids forum


----------



## nikv (Jul 5, 2011)

I also am a member at Orchids Interactive. I see a lot of my fellow STers over there, too.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 5, 2011)

IOSPE - orchid species photo encyclopedia, Phragweb.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 5, 2011)

Jay's site is it for me!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 5, 2011)

NYEric said:


> IOSPE - orchid species photo encyclopedia, Phragweb.



My choices also!


----------



## fibre (Jul 5, 2011)

*Slipperorchids Info*

Slipperorchids Info 
www.slipperorchids.info 

the one and only!


----------



## wojtek (Jul 5, 2011)

Phils Orchid World:

http://homepages.ihug.co.nz/~tomnz/paphframe/paphframe.html


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't have any but here!:sob:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2011)

Besides all those already listed, I find this one quite useful, also -- for Phals:
http://www.phals.net/index_e.html


----------



## Heather (Jul 5, 2011)

I also like Stephen's site, orchids interactive is a little slow, as is orchid source forum since the former splintered off. 

I like this one the best though, I'm biased!


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> I don't have any but here!:sob:




Yes ! 

I used to spend time on Orchid Source Forum, but this site gets all my time and brain power for interactive orchid stuff.

I do use Jay's site quite a bit as a reference.

Because of the amount of breeding I do, Troy Meyers site is primarily a data storage site for me now.


----------



## quietaustralian (Jul 6, 2011)

Another site I often visit is www.ladyslipper.com . Although some pics are missing, there is a wealth of information there. Does ANTEC still operate a slipper nursery/lab?

Does anyone have a suggestion for good site relating to species Vandas?

Regards, Mick


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 6, 2011)

There are quite a few vanda (and species) people here (based in Singapore):
www.greenculturesg.com/forum

I also like www.blog.backbulb.com. Interesting to see what stuff can be grown easily from backbulbs..


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 12, 2011)

antec is alive but sells plants through ebay and not a store/website


----------



## Marco (Jul 13, 2011)

I have to concur with Stephen Manza's website as being a good source of info.


----------

